# Valley water is overpowering gutters



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I may have found some help for my two hip roofs valley cuts, that are overflowing the gutters they dump in to.... during heavy rains. 

Just not sure how I would install the device on the valley in the pic, with the "laced" valley not being centered well in the valley. (the other valley is centered well) 

The valley's shingle color is off two shades of black, so it was a valley re-do the PO had done. Must have been installed on a Friday evening and beer time was near or they lost their chalk box. 

I was impressed by the video attached and the product in the demo, but I am no roofer. 

I have the same wire mesh installed in my gutters, as are in the video. So, before I spend $25 ea. + shipping x two, will this "valley trash removing, water flow device" work for my off center valley, as well as my centered one ?

I have the same wire mesh installed in our gutters, as is in the video. Has anyone ever installed these "valley controllers" or seen them in action for long ?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Never heard of them but the video looks impressive. 
Of course DIY guy that I am I'd first try to make my own. :biggrin2:


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

If that's the valley in question, that is done properly.
You want the shingles tapered outwards away from the valley as it comes down the roof. That may be a little wide, but I would rather a little wide than too close. 

On your question, if it's simply your gutters being overpowered and overflowing in the back, increase the drain size. A larger downpipe will flow significantly more water, faster.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good as long as punch holes stay open. Same as some gutter guards. Engineered is bit of over statement I think since the underside will push the water up.:smile: If you can clean it once a year or after the pollen season, maybe it will work. Also depends on your valley size I think. That guard could be over powered by some valleys. There are videos where opposing sellers show a sheet of water traveling over the holes. It all may depend on the slope, etc. I would leave the original valley and install this several courses of shingles above in order to slow down the speed. If this replaces your valley flashing with the holes just over the gutter, not sure what will happen. I would try but would not cut out any existing flashing.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have some large trees in the back yard, so roof debris is a ongoing battle for me. My gutter screens do a great job. But the valley debris lays on the roof's two valley's and the next big rain, it all washes down the two valley's. It then backs up against the flap of metal that someone screwed on top of the corner gutters, to divert the water flow equally. (in the pic) Then, the debris piles up on my gutter screens, clogging them up in the corner. 

I was picturing the valley controller at least, (after I remove the metal flap diverter) allowing the debris in the valley to wash on over the gutter.

I agree, I would still have to maintain the "catch holes" in the valley controller just to keep them from filling up with small debris residue. The gutter cleaner I made from 1/2in. "goose necked" copper pipe that attaches to a garden hose, will do that job for me.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Update:

I installed the patented "valley controller" I got from Amazon yesterday. It is made of plastic which I understand why, to keep down production costs. The way I see it, this device makes sense to me for all roofers to use on valleys IF IT were made of metal = $$$ . 

These metal valley water diverters they rivet to the tops of the gutters like in the pic that I removed, to me are just a debris catcher when gutter screens like I have are used. 

Really, the whole gutter assembly in this spot is a mess. As one can see the "add on" strip they installed, because the back of the gutter does not go up under the drip edge. So I added one to the left also, they left off. Its just not the right way it should be done, I know. But I cannot afford a whole new gutter demo/replacement job.

With my valley not being centered to the gutters inside miter, it made for a strange fit for the device, as can be seen in the pic. I am NOT real keen on the way it looks, but that may be because of the installer errors made. 

If it stops the overflowing gutter though, I see it as my money and time well spent. Hopefully when the sun ever comes back out, it will heat up and "melt" back down the lifted shingles. 

If it overflows the mitered gutters now, at least I know it is not from debris, but lack of enough down spout. Installing a new downspout drop in that close corner, will be a LOT more complicated for me to do in order for it to not stick out... like a sore thumb.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just had a heavy rain here. The valley controller did as advertised.. No over flowing gutter now. I checked the other valley at the same time and saw that it is overflowing. Looks like I'll be installing another VC .


----------

